# Cutting for the Natty trainer



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys in this section i know you're probably all familiar with Layne Norton but just thought i'd put this out there as its form an awesome article and saves reading all the crap to get to the good stuff 

Maintenance to Cutting = Bodyweight in lbs x 13 for Maintenance - 500Kcal

Example: 182lb guy so 182 x 13 = 2366kcal maintenance

2366 - 500 = 1866kcal

Protein in grams = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 1.4

Example: So 182 x 1.4 = 255g

Grams to Kcal = 255 x 4 = 1020kcal

Fat should be 25% of total calorie intake.

Example: 25% of 1866kcal = 467kcal

Kcal to Grams = 467 / 9 = 52g

Carbohydrates should be the remaining calories

Example: Fat + Protein = 1020 + 467 = 1487kcal

Total calories minus Fat & Protein = 1866 - 1487 = 379kcal

Kcal to Grams = 379 / 4 = 95g

Meals should be every 3 hours with the aim being 6-8 meals in total. Carbs should be:

15% of carbs with Breakfast (slow digesting)

35% with Pre-workout (about an 1 ½ hours before gym) (slow digesting)

20% during workout (fast acting carbs like dextrose and maltodextrin)

25% Post workout (about 30 mins after workout) (slow digesting)

This is basic framework Layne uses to get his Natty competitors stage ready so if you are willing to give 20 weeks to your next cut give it a go and you too could look awesome


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lycan Prince said:


> Maintenance to Cutting = Bodyweight in lbs x 13 for Maintenance - 500Kcal


my only issue is what bodyweight to you calculate?

what if someone is 40% bodyfat? then do you do the same calculation?

what if someone is 6% bodyfat? same calculation?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

6-8 meals a day 3 hours a part? smelling some strong bro-science


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^I think that depends on wheather your an ecto, endo or mesomorph, one of them (can't remember which) utilizes nutrients quicker so needs more frequent meals.

I'm going by his guidelines for my cut atm. http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> Hi guys in this section i know you're probably all familiar with Layne Norton but just thought i'd put this out there as its form an awesome article and saves reading all the crap to get to the good stuff
> 
> Maintenance to Cutting = Bodyweight in lbs x 13 for Maintenance - 500Kcal
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Humm interesting i am having real trouble putting a diet plan togeather to get bulkin but look cut toooo!!


----------

